# Driving to Estepona from Santander....



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi All.

Am importing my U.K. Car into Spain later this week and for the first, and maybe last time, will be making the trip from Santander down to Cancelada/Estepona..... satnav and google give me two routes, both about the same time & nearly the same distance: 1) Santander, Seville, Gibraltar... Estepona, 2) Santander, Madrid, Granada... Estepona.

Any words of wisdom on which route is likely to be best.....?

Thanks,
P.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Either way is a long journey! I've done number 2 in two halves at different times (since I live in Madrid) and would say that it's a great way to see a lot of wonderful scenery through the length of Spain. I have done bits of number 1, and the A-66 is a great road, but not so interesting, IMHO.

Why not make a memorable trip by selecting a couple of points on the journey to spend some time? Maybe you won't pass that way again for a while.

¡Buen viaje!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Have done both in both directions and I far prefer the Sevilla route. 

The Ruta de la Plata is a great road - I just put the cruise control on at 110 kph and the car does the rest. The only place you might hit traffic is Sevilla and the only toll is a few miles just south of there.

Stop around Plasencia or Caceres for the night.


----------

